# Oakes area



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Anybody having any luck with the ditch parrots around Oakes lately? :-?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm sure Gander Mountain can hook you up with some land!


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

This is one of the areas the greedy bastards are buying up? :huh:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I heard that there isn't a pheasant in Dickey county and all the land is posted!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

That is not true at all. Just got back from that area, plenty of land and roosters.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can we have your GPS coordinates and landowner contacts please! :rollin: :jammin:


----------

